# Has anyone tried these



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)




----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

If so what dosage/effects read loads of good about higenamine read loads of bad just after peoples input on any experience with them


----------



## zHuskey (Mar 25, 2011)

I’ve had SG orals in the past and never rated them, especially the lower MG products. Sorry not much to go off i know, be good to hear your feedback though once you have used them


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

No need to be sorry appreciate the input, just wondering on dosage and effects, I know similar to ephedrine but a lot shorter acting just how short? Because eph doesn’t help insomnia lol


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Gibbo666 said:


> View attachment 218580


Not that brand, but tried the product a few times in the good old days. Can't say I really noticed much. It's meh.

It acts as both a stim and a relaxant if I recall correctly.

So it could be countering itself.

It was touted as a yohimbine and ephedrine replacement. I'll go with what I always go with. If it was good everyone would still be using it.

Give them a bash. Iirc 10mg is a decent dose. So start with that for a few days. Take a break. Try 20mg the next week and compare.

Supposed to upregulate the receptor but haven't seen anything to support this so fook knows.

It keeps popping back up in fat burners and pres. Yet never becomes popular.

Also suffers from poor bioavailability too from what I remember. So sod knows.

Give it a bash. Solo. Let us know.


----------



## Lavedragon7 (5 mo ago)

zHuskey said:


> I’ve had SG orals in the past and never rated them, especially the lower MG products. Sorry not much to go off i know, be good to hear your feedback though once you have used them


Their Superdrol done nothing for me, even Upto 50mg. No appetite suppression, lethargy. Lost nothing coming off, not sure I even gained anything tbh.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lavedragon7 said:


> Their Superdrol done nothing for me, even Upto 50mg. No appetite suppression, lethargy. Lost nothing coming off, not sure I even gained anything tbh.


Where your kcls should be in a surplus with decent training and rest then, should you not be making some strength gains and weight increases by default? 

I've used sg for past 2 years including 2 batches of thier superdrol and var and it's been spot on.


----------



## Lavedragon7 (5 mo ago)

Cronus said:


> Where your kcls should be in a surplus with decent training and rest then, should you not be making some strength gains and weight increases by default?
> 
> I've used sg for past 2 years including 2 batches of thier superdrol and var and it's been spot on.


I work shifts, so I purposely booked a block off which gave me 12 days off to ensure everything was on point, that being rest & food and to see how I handled the superdrol especially if lethargy kicked in.

Ran at 20mg for 2/3 weeks then tapered Upto 50 for about 1.5 wks. Was also using their test P & Tren. 

I’ve recently switched over to Titan and the difference has been night & day. 

I sent them an email this morning asking if They have received any feedback regarding the batch sent out.

I’ll give it a few weeks and order some more and see how I get on.


----------



## Lavedragon7 (5 mo ago)

Just want to mention I have no reason to knock SG, just giving my experience and that I’ll still continue to use them.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Lavedragon7 said:


> Just want to mention I have no reason to knock SG, just giving my experience and that I’ll still continue to use them.


Why? If you bought thier sd, test p and tren and it was shite? 

If titans been good then use them.


----------



## Gibbo666 (8 mo ago)

simonboyle said:


> Not that brand, but tried the product a few times in the good old days. Can't say I really noticed much. It's meh.
> 
> It acts as both a stim and a relaxant if I recall correctly.
> 
> ...


----------

